# I got my puppy!.. well, kind of.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I drove 11 hours to Vancouver to see the pet quality Italian Greyhound pup I was thinking of getting.. I was talking to the breeder a week before I drove out and she sounded pretty good.. she doesn't show herself but has produced some show pups. She mostly does lure coursing, and the puppies are health tested. She is a six week old female that I can pick up in 3-4 weeks.. she is on a spay contract. It's fine with me because I only wanted a companion pup anyways.

She said the nose should fill in with black but to be honest, I don't want it to. I think it's cute!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

She is adorable! Any thoughs on names? Are you planning on showing her? I know nothing about showing so this is probably a stupid question, but will it be a fault if her nose does not fill in black?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheis adorable. Congratulations you will have so much fun with her. She seems so delicate. Lovely.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> She is adorable! Any thoughs on names? Are you planning on showing her? I know nothing about showing so this is probably a stupid question, but will it be a fault if her nose does not fill in black?


Well, if you are spaying, you are not showing. Dahh, sorry about the stupid question!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWD she is ADORABLE!! AWWWWWWWE!! **Sits dreaming of the day she can convince husband to allow her to get a sight hound!:biggrin: :happy: **

And I know what you mean about the nose! My BC has about 1/2 pink on his nose and I truly hope that it doesnt fill in!:biggrin1:


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohh how cute, Congrats!! We have 2 females, they are the princesses in our house, just ask them! ;-)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I think it's a fault. I won't be showing her, she is not of show quality. Actually, she has an extra toe on one foot and I don't think her coloring is right. Hehe. But I think she is just adorable.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Yes, I think it's a fault. I won't be showing her, she is not of show quality. Actually, she has an extra toe on one foot and I don't think her coloring is right. Hehe. But I think she is just adorable.


Absolutly adorable!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I'm happy you made the trip out there and got to meet this little sweetie and "bring" her home! Can't wait to see some more pictures of her grow!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

she's beautiful!! everyone is getting a puppy


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I drove 11 hours to Vancouver to see the pet quality Italian Greyhound pup I was thinking of getting.. I was talking to the breeder a week before I drove out and she sounded pretty good.. she doesn't show herself but has produced some show pups. She mostly does lure coursing, and the puppies are health tested. She is a six week old female that I can pick up in 3-4 weeks.. she is on a spay contract. It's fine with me because I only wanted a companion pup anyways.
> 
> She said the nose should fill in with black but to be honest, I don't want it to. I think it's cute!


Aghh... must control uncontrollable urge to smoosh/cuddle cute puppiness!!!! :happy:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww PUPPY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1: adorable:wink:~~~such a sweet face:happy: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I drove 11 hours to Vancouver to see the pet quality Italian Greyhound pup I was thinking of getting.. I was talking to the breeder a week before I drove out and she sounded pretty good.. she doesn't show herself but has produced some show pups. She mostly does lure coursing, and the puppies are health tested. She is a six week old female that I can pick up in 3-4 weeks.. she is on a spay contract. It's fine with me because I only wanted a companion pup anyways.
> 
> She said the nose should fill in with black but to be honest, I don't want it to. I think it's cute!


i like that you're not able to pick her up until she is 9-10 weeks old...gives her more time to be with mommy.....and i love that she's on a spay contract......

and i really love that you love her....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so jealous. She is so cute and I love her color, it's light gray isn't it? 

Oh no not more it's the wrong color thing. I thought Sight Hounds could be any color.

edit: ok I looked again and she looks to be yellow/tan and gray, kind of mixed.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i like that you're not able to pick her up until she is 9-10 weeks old...gives her more time to be with mommy.....



I SOO agree!! I didnt "meet" Rhett or his breeder till he was 9 weeks old, and he didnt come to me till he was 10 weeks old...WOW what a difference in dog compared to even the 8 week old ones Ive had in the past!!

Again, she is ADORABLE!! Cant wait for more pictures!!:biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congrats! Eeek, I can't wait to see a picture of that adorable extra toe!!! LOL 



Herzo said:


> I'm so jealous. She is so cute and I love her color, it's light gray isn't it?
> 
> Oh no not more it's the wrong color thing. I thought Sight Hounds could be any color.
> 
> edit: ok I looked again and she looks to be yellow/tan and gray, kind of mixed.


I believe her color would be considered "fawn".


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes she is a fawn, a 'blue fawn' although I think it still comes under the general category of fawn. I think they can be shown with any colour other than black and tan and brindle, but she doesn't have symmetrical markings and all that either. 

I love extra toes LOL I love that my cat is a polydactyly cat. He can use his hands to pick things up because they are seven toes wide.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!! Congratulations. 

Can't wait to see more pix of her!


----------

